# Boring chicken nuggets, ideas?



## willrice3 (Dec 13, 2010)

Good evening:

My wife and I have a large Christmas gathering for our friends.  Chicken nuggets are popular but I want to spice it up a little.  One thought is a small piece of ham and cheese for miniature chicken cordon blu.  Any other fresh ideas?  These willl be served on toothpicks.  Thank you all very much.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 13, 2010)

Melt 2 Tbsp butter and mix with 3 Tbsp Hot Sauce and toss the nuggets to make "Buffalo" nuggets. You need to use the really crunchy ones for this.  The softer breaded ones don't hold up well to the sauce.

Season with Old Bay Seasoning to make Cheseapeak Nuggets


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2010)

Not  heck of a lot you can do with nuggets.  

Go for a variety of dipping sauces:
teriyaki
sweet and sour
tamarind
guacamole
ranch
etc.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 13, 2010)

Wrap them in bacon


----------



## letscook (Dec 14, 2010)

Take sour cream and chives potatoes chips crush them up 
put nuggets in a bowl add some sour cream mix up to coat chix, then dip ea pc into the crushed chips place on baking sheet drizzle melted butter over them and bake 350 till done - doesn't take long serve with ranch dressing - barbq sauce - hot sauce
I have also used doing the same way with great results:
the Cheez-it crackers - 
Doritios and serve with a salsa or a taco sauce

another idea - purchase the sandwhich size toothpicks and make aptizer shish kabobs
chix - pinapple chunks - marchino cherry for a sweet n sour
or chix- grape tomatoes - mozerella balls - serve with a tomato sauce


----------



## snickerdoodle (Dec 14, 2010)

Mmmm... now I want some of all of the above.  I love your idea about mini-cordon bleu.  That also made me think of mini chicken kiev's.


----------

